# Maybe nightmares???



## Cecile :) (Jul 8, 2011)

Hi everyone,
This is my first post because I JUST joined and I’m a bit concerned about my baby. Let me give you some basic information of both my dogs.
My baby’s name is Cecile and she is going to be 8 in October and my other female dog is Buddie and turns eight in August. They are outside dogs that have grown up with an underground fence because we have such a big backyard. I just graduated college and since being home they have been sleeping in my room, which is in the basement; its also against my parent’s wishes but at least they don’t get sprayed or attack a porcupine. Both dogs are golden retrievers; Cecile is a red head & Buddie is a BLOND! Haha. Both are good dogs but mine does have a bit of aggression with Buddie. Cecile will growl, bark, and show teeth. If I tell her to stop she only growls and then calms down. She will do this even when I’m not around her. Last month I went to a new vet and he immediately wanted Cecile tested for hypothyroid and was positive for it. She is now on a medication as well as a diet because she was extremely overweight. People would call her a bear because of how big. She weight 136 and we will find out her new weight tomorrow. She has looks so much better and has more engery. I wish we never brought both dogs up with can dog food!! But I’m working on getting them into a healthier body now.
My baby’s problem is that the past two years or so she wakes in the middle of the night and it is a cry and howl at the same time. It does not always occur at night, sometimes in the middle of the day while napping. Buddie will wake up and start to do a low howl to wake Cecile up every time. If I get to Cecile quick enough I can pet to wake her up in no time but it takes about a minute for Buddie to wake her. Cecile does not have any muscle spasms and remains conscious when she is woken up and also does not appear to be disoriented. When I briefly mentioned it to my new vet he wanted to see if the medication would help to stop what is going on. The first week on the medication no episodes, but she didn’t have episodes every week before the medication either. She has her episodes maybe 3 to 5 times a week. I don’t believe that she is having seizures but maybe nightmares or something. Does anyone else have a dog that does this? I’m hoping to wake up in time to video tape and post her howl/crying. Does anyone have any ideas, suggestions, or anything? From reading about seizures for dogs, my Cecile never had brain trauma and like I mentioned before there has been no muscle spasms. Hopefully my vet can give me some ideas tomorrow. Thank you for taking the time to read and learn about my baby. I hope you have a fantastic day J
Amanda, Cecile, & Buddie


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

Sounds like typical, normal dreaming....
Lexi is a howler - you would swear she is awake it is so loud and clear. It will wake us up out of a deep sleep!
Libby will growl and yip in her sleep...
Tracer will just yip...
All will move their paws...sometimes just their toes...sometimes their faces lips will twitch.


----------



## PrincessDi (Jun 8, 2009)

Max frequently yips (high pitch, but not as loud barking). He also moves his legs and sometimes twitches his face. It's really cute.


----------



## bbuzz (Aug 8, 2010)

Our girl makes a fair bit of noise when she is dreaming. It ranges from leg movements, head and eye twitch, barking, whining or tail ways. It have heard her growl while asleep twice, otherwise she seems happy dreaming. 

Unlike your dog our girl wakes easily, we normally give her a light pat or talk to her if we want to stop,

The worst dreaming action she does if when she snaps her teeth closed and almost grinds them!


----------

